# Ostrá data



## janiba

Dobrý den,
mohl by mi někdo pomoci s překladem do angličtiny? Jedná se o business English - termín je, že firma použila pro analýzu tzv. "ostrá" data. Jak to mám nejlépe přeložit? Napadá mě pouze real data

Díky


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, bez širšího kontextu je těžko říct, ale klaním se spíš k *live *data.   (live = [laiv])
EM


----------



## werrr

Jako protějšek k *test data *se běžně používá *live data*, ale to může mít i jiné významy (_nezastaralá data, neustálená data_). Pokud by hrozilo nedorozumění, lze použít *real-world data.*


----------



## kelt

Zdravím,

použil bych *production data*.

*Live data* lze taky, ale *real-world data* určitě ne. To nikdo neříká.


----------

